# Net Recommendation Please



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking for a good net to carry in yak. I mostly fish for reds, specks, blues, and flounder on the coast and large and smallmouth bass and catfish inland.

Thanks


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I just carry a standard large opening pole net, about 3' long. Got a piece of PCV strapped to my milk crate that I stick it in, like a fishing pole.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

boga grip or something like that, is great for on the kayak.



Jesse


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.nortonbrassrattler.com/Product_Fish_Grip.htm


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

ya dont need a net, leg scoop!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We don't need no stinkin' nets...


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

nets are for p*ss**s. wait you cant say that here.... 
Lee W


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

DredRum said:


> nets are for p*ss**s. wait you cant say that here....
> Lee W


If I had any feelings that would hurt.


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

that being said, i am sure that kevin and ric would agree that collectively we have seen more fish lost b/c of nets than we have landed without  LEG OUT, FISH AND LEG BACK IN.... the scoop.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

The leg scoop works and saves time in some instances... I've reached behind me to grab my net and finally get it around and in the process dip my rod tip and poof fish is gone. Or grab the net only to find the fish is a little big and won't fit the net. I also want to get one of the Norton's Grips especially since they float.


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

It also suck to hook a fish on a double hook hard bait and to get the fish half way in the net only to have the second hook tangle in the net...$%#%^*


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

most of the time you dont need a net like lee and kevin said i have one just in case like for trout i suck at trout fishing but if i do get one i want to have that net since i have puled the hook on so many because of their soft mouths.

I have a frabil with blue net that i got from wallie world for $12 nothing fancy but gets the job done net hangs about 2 1/2ft when held out level its about 2 1/2ft opening too so its a decient size net.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

we've seen the same with lip gripers. the best time to lose a fish is when leadering. there’s no drag, if the fish jerks there is no shock absorption, and a barely hook fish WILL get off at the boat. 
the scoop is fast and fluid and gets the fish in so theres no time holding on to the leader, and if he dose get off, you’ve got him up on your leg and a second chance at grabbing it. even with small fish, i have my leg in the water ready to kick a loose fish in.


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

DredRum said:


> that being said, i am sure that kevin and ric would agree that collectively we have seen more fish lost b/c of nets than we have landed without  LEG OUT, FISH AND LEG BACK IN.... the scoop.


Cool. I've learned something today. I thought you were joking. One question: Has any of you accidentally put a hook in your leg doing this?


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

i haven't taken a hook to the leg yet, you have to make sure your leader grasp is good, that controls the hook.
Lee W


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I just threw my net away.


----------



## evening tide (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the leg method....just wondering if anyone has been bitten from a flounder or blue using this method?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I ran into someone at Wallace's heading out last Sat. and he mentioned something about a bluefish getting him on the inside of his thigh a few weeks ago.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have this cheap Rapala net that folds up and fitts in my hatch. When I am fishing for fish that most likely require a net like flounder I open it and put it in a rod holder behind me.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Wal-Mart has a retractable net for less than $25. Net is a must in my opinion for flounders if you intend to keep it.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

evening tide said:


> I like the leg method....just wondering if anyone has been bitten from a flounder or blue using this method?


I've been using the leg scoop since Kevin told me about it a couple years ago. Works great except on speckled trout. If I'm speck fishing I do carry a net. I'll NEVER forget the day I had a pissed off 20" bluefish with one treble in his mouth and one treble in the leg of my wetsuit. We went around and around for a while. Bluefish are now released outside of the kayak.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I would say don't use the leg method with bluefish. 

I hooked a blue a week or so ago and wanted to put him out on my other rod to troll for king macs. 

I had lost quite a few blues the day before, they kept coming unbuttoned at the boat. I guess the sharp trebles on the gotcha plug and the blue's teeth were keeping me from swinging the blues into the yak. 

Anyway, I really wanted to troll this one. I put one leg in the water and swung the fish into the yak. As soon as he hit the deck, the plug came out. He was flopping around all over. He ended up headfirst in the leg opening of my shorts. 

I tried to grab him gently to coerce him out. He bit down on my thigh. OUCH! I tried to pull him to get him to let go. He bit down harder! I finally ended up squeezing the living daylights out of him. He bit down even harder. 

So imagine this, I'm out 200 yards in the yak, infront of a very populated beach, screaming at the top of my lungs, trying to yank this stupid bluefish out of my shorts! 

Eventually he let go, and I got him out of there. Lesson learned. Looking back, it's hilarious, but it sucked at the time.


----------

